# vázanost



## slavicist89

Hi everyone,

I can't find 'vázanost' in the dictionary, and Google translate offers 'limitedness', which doesn't make sense in the context. Here is the paragraph, found in Halík's speech "Katolická církev v České Republice po roce 1989":

"Zároveň vznikají jiné formy náboženských seskupení - zatímco některé "novotvary" (typu sekty), ať už v těle stávajících náboženství nebo mimo ně, posilují zejména emocionální vazbu mezi členy a *vázanost na *charismatické vůdčí osoby".

I was wondering if 'dependence on' might be a good translation here, but am not sure if I have understood correctly?

Thanks,
Slavicist89


----------



## Hrdlodus

Yes, it is good translation.
Maybe exists some better word for exact translation, but "dependence on" is right translation.


----------



## werrr

slavicist89 said:


> I can't find 'vázanost' in the dictionary...


Practically any Czech adjective could be turned into noun using the suffix *-ost* but only the most frequent nouns of this kind are listed in dictionaries. Hence look for the adjective!



> and Google translate offers 'limitedness', which doesn't make sense in the context.


It's one of the adequate usages in Mathematics.



> Here is the paragraph, found in Halík's speech "Katolická církev v České republice po roce 1989":
> 
> "Zároveň vznikají jiné formy náboženských seskupení - zatímco některé "novotvary" (typu sekty), ať už v těle stávajících náboženství nebo mimo ně, posilují zejména emocionální vazbu mezi členy a *vázanost na *charismatické vůdčí osoby".
> 
> I was wondering if 'dependence on' might be a good translation here, but am not sure if I have understood correctly?


It's acceptable translation but it may mislead one to think that it means an asymmetrical relation (leader and followers) which is not implied (neither denied) by the Czech word. (I refer to the very word _vázanost - _ hence ignore the adjective _vůdčí_.).

Perhaps *bonds to*, *ties to*, _*close attachment to*_, _*linkage*_ _*with, interlinking with*_.


----------



## morior_invictus

slavicist89 said:


> *
> ...vázanost na *charismatické vůdčí osoby".
> 
> I was wondering if 'dependence on' might be a good translation here, but am not sure if I have understood correctly?


...*allegiance to* a charismatic leaders."


----------



## Interfector

Think about it as _tied to - vázati_ means to tie, for example a knot. It means someting is tightly connected to somethig else.


----------



## littledogboy

Mr werrr is spot on, as often. I personally would render it as *(emotional) bond* here, kind of like when explaining the Stockholm syndrome. (not bond between .., bond to ..)


----------



## slavicist89

Dear all, thank you very much for the valuable information! That helps a lot. Best wishes, Slavicist


----------

